# New house



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a very gorgeous but sensitive vizsla, I moved out of my mums house into my own at the weekend and as expected his very unsettled. 

I'm a softy too and now worrying he won't settle in. He loves my mums house and has a window to look out into the road but doesn't have that at my new house. I left him last night for a couple of hours to go shopping and the neighbours said he just barked the whole time! 

During the week he will stay at my mums during the day and one night when I'm at work will this make him more unsettled? Or does he just need to get use to a new routine? 

His like my baby and I worry!!! 

Is there anything I can do to help him settle in better? 

Look forward to your help 

Adelle and Copper


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Is he crate trained? Maybe he would feel more safe and secure in a familiar space in your new home.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm betting he'll adjust to the new routine. We recently moved into a new home and our boy was extremely jumpy at outside sounds for a week and then it slowly got better. After about a month he mostly calmed down and is used to his new house. I'd suggest really working on obedience, tricks, and training while you're home to help make it a very positive place. Our boy really started to react to people coming to the door, so we really worked on making him stay in a sit before we opened the door. It's taken awhile, but we get a couple warning barks and then he sits and waits for us to open the door.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

He hates the Crete! But he has his bed from mums so he knows it's his bed and it's all snuggly I have also brought his toys too. 
I'm sure he will be over and it's just me worrying but his my baby. 
I'll do some more training and make it fun, mum said maybe he should go to hers till his used to it here but I would rather him get in a routine. 
It's all been unsettling as we've been packing then decorating so it's all new. 
Thank you for your reassurance marathonman


----------

